# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Actieve voedingsdriehoek houdt je gezond en op gewicht

## FRANCOIS580

*Actieve voedingsdriehoek houdt je gezond en op gewicht* 

Alleen een aangepaste voeding gecombineerd met de juiste en voldoende beweging houd je gezond, in conditie én op je streefgewicht. We weten het allemaal, en toch zijn er uiteindelijk maar bitter weinig die de regels en aanbevelingen van deze actieve voedingsdriehoek naleven. Hoe kan het anders dat er steeds meer landgenoten overgewicht meezeulen en deze overtollige kilo's maar niet kwijt geraken? Wat is deze actieve voedingsdriehoek en wat betekent deze voor je gezondheid? 

De actieve voedingsdriehoek wordt regelmatig aangepast aan de evoluerende eisen van de moderne diëtiek en geeft je een beeld van wat je dagelijks zou moeten naar binnen werken om je lichaam goed te laten functioneren en zo lang mogelijk gezond en in goede conditie te blijven. Door de voedingsdriehoek te raadplegen weet je meteen ook hoeveel je dagelijks moet bewegen. De aanbevelingen van de voedingsdriehoek werden opgesteld voor doorsnee personen ouder dan zes, die dagelijks matige fysieke inspanningen leveren. Voor intensieve sporters, of diegenen die dagelijks zware fysieke inspanningen leveren bepaald de diëtiste wat de aan te bevelen dagelijks hoeveelheid caloriën zijn. Sporters hebben bijvoorbeeld nood aan de opname van extra vocht, bovenop de aanbevolen hoeveelheid van anderhalve liter water per dag.

*Gezonde levensstijl*
Wil je jouw conditie zo lang mogelijk intact houden, dan is een gezonde levensstijl noodzakelijk. Dat betekent hoofdzakelijk een gezonde voeding en voldoende lichaamsbeweging. Elk voedingsmiddel levert een aantal levensnoodzakelijke voedingsstoffen. De actieve voedingsdriehoek werd daarom opgesplitst in zeven groepen, elk noodzakelijk voor een gezonde levensstijl. 

*Voldoende en aangepaste lichaamsbeweging*
Naast een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding, neemt voldoende lichaamsbeweging een belangrijke plaats in. En je moet daarvoor zéker geen topprestaties leveren, integendeel. Sporten op ieders ritme is hét advies! 

Hou het bij matige inspanningen waarbij je hartfrequentie en ademhaling niet teveel stijgen. Om resultaten te boeken hoef je zeker niet dagelijks in het rood te gaan. Dertig minuten wandelen, fietsen, joggen of zwemmen is voor volwassenen al ruimschoots voldoende. Kies voor die activiteiten die in je dagschema en bij je interesses passen, op die manier hou je dit het langst vol. Wil je nu met extra lichaamsbeweging starten, ben je ouder dan 35 of heb je problemen met je gezondheid? Raadpleeg dan zeker je huisarts voor je jouw gezonde voornemens in de praktijk omzet.

*Water is onmisbaar*
Om je gezondheid op peil te houden heeft men het meestal over gezonde voeding en voldoende lichaamsbeweging, maar voldoende en de juiste dranken nuttigen is minstens even belangrijk. Water wordt door iedere diëtiste aanbevolen, het is een belangrijk facet van een gezonde en evenwichtige voeding.Volwassenen hebben dagelijks gemiddeld 2,5 liter vocht nodig, waarvan anderhalve liter wordt geleverd door je voeding. Dat betekent meteen ook dat anderhalve liter water drinken per dag een minimum is. Je verliest immers dagelijks heelwat vocht door transpiratie. Dranken met de grootste hoeveelheid water zijn koffie, thee, en bouillon.

*Aanbevelingen diëtiste*
Uiteraard heeft de actieve en regelmatig aangepaste voedingsdriehoek het over nog andere zaken dan gezonde voeding, gezond drinken en voldoende bewegen. 

*De diëtiste weet er alles van:*
Graanproducten: naast meervoudige.../...

Lees verder...

----------

